# Testautomatisierung von Web & App



## Kalito (8. März 2019)

Hallo,

wir wollen regelmäßig (oder auf Knopfdruck) unsere Webseite, die dahinterliegende Adminoberfläche und die APP automatisiert testen. Ich finde ja Ranorex recht interessant, jedoch brauchen wir da einen Rechner für die Erstellung und einen für die Ausführung. Mir wäre es lieber, wenn wir die Test auf einen Server ausführen und wir am Ende nur das Ergebnis bekommen. Macht es da Sinn sich Jenkins anzuschauen? Oder habt Ihr andere Ideen?

Danke und Gruß Patrick


----------

